# Olive Oil



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I was wondering if it's OK to give a Hav Olive Oil or any other kind of Oil for their coat or for the general health and well being of our Havs? I thought about how good Olive Oil is for humans and thought that the same might apply to a Havanese because of the Cholesterol Issue that they have.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have never seen a hav have a cholesterol issue ( so that is new to me ) but I give all of my dogs flaxseed oil, salmon oil and omega 3 and 6. You can get all of that at the grocery store or at a health food store. It does help with skin and coat condition. It also help with joint health. And my dogs love it.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Actually I meant the other way for the Cholesterol. I know that Hav's have a very low level and that they have no probolem eating high Cholesterol foods. I know that they healthy oils have low levels and was wondering if there were any other forum members that feed the healthy oils to their havs for coats or just for overall health reasons.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I give salmon oil to my dogs. I am pretty sure that Jane gives olive oil to hers. Jane has done a lot of research on balancing foods and supplements. If you do a search for "olive", you should find some information that she posted recently. (I'm on my way out the door or I'd do it for you.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Kimberly!

Poornima (Benji's mom) gives Olive Oil. I use a combo of grapeseed oil and salmon oil. 

After my extensive "oil" research, I had a headache. Just kidding! Anyway, I decided to use grapeseed oil because it has the highest polyunsaturated % which means is it high in omega-6s (linoleic acid), it was readily available at a local market, and on the inexpensive side. It is thought that dogs can make their own omega-3s from the omega-6s. Still, it is a good idea to also add some oil that is rich in omega-3 also (like the fish oils and olive oil). 

I wanted to use safflower oil, but depending on whether the oil is for use in cold things (like salads) or for high temp (like deep frying), it can be either high or low in omega-6s. You really just have to check the labels....

As a bonus, olive oil, sunflower oil, and safflower oil are also all high in vitamin E.

Jane


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi,
In addtion to olive oil, I also use salmon oil. I give Benji 1 teaspoon of any one oil per day. Jane and I use the same salmon oil. I found it on this website.

http://www.puplife.com/dogsupplies/iceland-pure-salmon-oil.html

Best,
Poornima


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi.....just wondering about the grapeseed oil. I know that dogs should not eat grapes or raisins and am just wondering if the oil from the seed is an exception...ie.what part of the grape is poisonous to dogs ???

David


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Grapeseed oil, Walnut oil*

Great question, David! I hadn't thought about that potential problem. From a quick search, here's what I've found:

- No one is exactly sure what part of the grape is poisonous for dogs. It might be pesticide related, but dogs have had problems with even homegrown grapes (no pesticides). Raisins are also toxic. One article I found stated that they think there is something toxic in the "fleshy part" of the grape. The link below mentions specifically that grape seed extract is okay:

http://www.peteducation.com:80/article.cfm?cls=0&cat=1276&articleid=1030

So, I'm hoping that grapeseed oil is okay, if the extract is okay. Still, just the possibility of there being a problem sent me on a search at another local high-end natural foods store this morning for an alternative oil to use.

I found that walnut oil is also extremely high in omega-6 (%polyunsaturated). Poking around on the internet again, walnuts are frequently on the list of foods toxic to dogs....but many articles specifically cite the fungus or mold that grows on wet walnuts as the source of the toxin. Not to mention the choking hazard from dogs eating stray fallen walnuts on the ground.

If anyone else has more information on either of these, I'd love to know!

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the information and website Jane. Flax seed ( and probably the oil) is very high in omega 6. In humans our bodies convert the omega 6 to omega three....that's how they produce omega 3 eggs...they feed the chickens flax seed. You might consider flax seed oil as an alternative if its the omega 6 ( and then metabolically produced omega 3) you are after.

David

David


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, David! I'll see if I can find flax seed oil in my area.

My husband thought I'd be safer with the grapeseed oil than the walnut oil, since the walnuts they use to make the oil are contaminated with the fungus/toxins. He thought that if grapeseed extracts are safe, then the grapeseed oil is probably fine.

But the flax seed oil sounds like a winner! 

Jane


----------

